# Fish suited for beginners



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi all.

It seems there is a demand for a topic naming all fish suitable for beginners so I decided to create this topic and we can eventually compile everything we need.

Just a couple of reminders for the beginners:
1. Please make sure to research or ask in forums regarding the fish you want to keep. Avoid impulse buying without doing any thorough research. You'll really hate the future consequences.

2. "Inch per gallon" rule is illogical. I won't have to go further on this one. Better ask several people instead of only a few so you can get the general consensus of opinions. I stick with space, levels dwelled and bioload rather than compute the length of body needed for each tank.

*-Rethink before you buy!

To begin with...
Arulius Barb 
Cherry Barb 
Golden Barb 
Rosy Barb 
*Tinfoil Barb 
Zebra Barb 
Danios 
_Rasbora boraptensis_
Scissortail Rasbora 
White Cloud Mountain Minnow 
****** Loach 
Horse-faced loach 
*Skunk loach 
*Weather Loach 
*Goldfish 
*Black Shark 
*Rainbow shark 
*Red-tailed black shark 
*Chinese Algae Eater 
False Siamese Algae Eater 
Flying Fox 
True Siamese Algae Eater 
Sparkling Panchax 
Yellow-tail Panchax
Endler's Livebearers
Guppies 
Mosquito fish 
Platies 
Swordtail
*Acara 
*Angelfish 
*Blood parrot cichlid 
*Convict cichlid 
*Egyptian Mouthbrooder 
Firemouth Cichlid 
Flowerhorn cichlid
*Green Terror 
*Jellybean Parrot cichlid 
Jewel Cichlid 
Kribensis 
*_Melanochromis auratus_-Same as Yellow Labs. 
*_Neolamprologus brichardi_ 
Nyassa Peacock 
*Oscar 
*Peacock Bass 
Spilotum 
Tapajos Orange Head 
Venustus 
Yellow Labs 
Black Skirt tetra 
Black Neon tetra 
Buenos Aires tetra 
Red-Eye tetra 
Serpae tetra 
Silver-tipped tetra 
_Synodontis angelicus 
Synodontis eupterus 
Synodontis multipunctatus 
Synodontis nigriventris_
*Arowana 
*Bichir 
*Snakehead
Banded Gourami
Blue Gourami 
*Giant Gourami 
Honey Gourami 
*Kissing Gourami 
Pearl Gourami 
Paradise Fish 
Siamese Fighting Fish 
Thick-lipped Gourami

More can be found here and will be updated continuously.
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=65257#65257


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Lepester, what does (*) mean?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

herefishy said:


> Lepester, what does (*) mean?


:squint: You didn't read everything?:tongue:

*-Rethink before you buy.:brow:


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

It was the "thinking" part that threw me off. lol


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lupin: you could add endlers live bearers to the list as good first fish. I may have missed them but I always thought of mollies as easy too.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ghreed said:


> Lupin: you could add endlers live bearers to the list as good first fish. I may have missed them but I always thought of mollies as easy too.


Oh, good point.:thumbsup: Mollies have a reputation for being difficult to keep in the early stages for most people especially when they begin to clamp their fins if they sense something is not right with their water conditions hence I did not recommend them.:shake:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

ya i had mollies in a 10 gal tank. all of them died from a swim bladder disease. i don't know why though. any help here? my other fish wern't affected.


----------

